# EPLAN nach WSCAD, wer kanns ?



## corrado (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ein Kunde von uns besteht auf WSCAD bei der Anlagendokumentation. Da wir nur EPLAN 5.7 oder COMOS PT können, werden wir das Projekt in EPLAN abwickeln und zum Schluss die "As Built"-Dokumentation nach WSCAD umzeichnen lassen.
Wer im Raum Oberschwaben/Schwäbische Alb hat August / September Zeit und Lust das für uns zu tun.

corrado


----------



## Farinin (14 Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich würde diese Frage eher auf dem CAD.de Forum stellen!

http://www.cad.de/


----------



## CADministrator (25 Juni 2008)

hallo,

ihr macht comos? herzlichen glückwunsch!
das ist ja noch nicht sooo weit verbreitet - bei welchem verein bist denn?


gruß
andreas


----------



## Duracell0511 (4 Juli 2008)

*Wscad*

Hallo,
wie groß ist das Projekt vom Seitenumfang?

Gruß Karl


----------



## corrado (24 Juli 2008)

war mal ein bisschen weg....

@CADministrator,  schau mal da  www.actemium.de

@Duracell0511,  wäre so um die 50 Seiten gewesen, wir haben den Job jedoch leider verloren.

corrado


----------

